# need advice, plant started pistils.... first grow.



## mal2 (Apr 1, 2015)

my plants been vegging for a while, heres a link if you want to see most of the grow...

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=70738

notes:
-plant sprouted these two pistils (pic)
-there is still blood meal and bone meal in dirt
-these are the ONLY two pistils , does that mean it flowered and went back to vegging stage? it hasnt grown anymore pistils...

problem/questions:
-can i cut off a piece to clone ? (i dont think its really flowering , theres just these two pistils...)
-what do i do about the nutrients? (because i want to start flowering it...) 

View attachment DSCN0591.jpg


----------



## zem (Apr 1, 2015)

it's perfectly normal, the plant is sexually mature. yes you can cut a clone. keep up the feeding lower nitrogen raise PK as you progress into flowering


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 1, 2015)

No, not really flowering, just showing you its sex--preflowering.  This often happens in veg after the plant becomes sexually mature.  Many people wait until they see preflowers to flower.

Yes you can take clones.

To start flowering, put your plants on a 12/12 light schedule and start on bloom nutes.


----------



## mal2 (Apr 2, 2015)

zem said:


> it's perfectly normal, the plant is sexually mature. yes you can cut a clone. keep up the feeding lower nitrogen raise PK as you progress into flowering





The Hemp Goddess said:


> No, not really flowering, just showing you its sex--preflowering.  This often happens in veg after the plant becomes sexually mature.  Many people wait until they see preflowers to flower.
> 
> Yes you can take clones.
> 
> To start flowering, put your plants on a 12/12 light schedule and start on bloom nutes.





thanks alot zem and hempgoddess , 
also what should i do about the _blood and bone meal_
(veggin nutrients) in my soil ??? im asking because if i want to start flowering i most certainly wouldnt be wanting higher levels of nitrogen and phosphorus....and because i've been told organic nutrients last a long time , im not sure what i should do .... should i just vegg it for more months and wait for the nutrients to disappear ?


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 2, 2015)

You got a girl...yay!  Don't be concerned with the blood and bone meal, it will be fine. Really.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 2, 2015)

You will be just fine.  Blood meal, which is high in nitrogen breaks down quite quickly, a couple of months.  So, by the time you get to flowering, the blood meal in the soil should be almost depleted.  Bone meal breaks down a lot slower, is lower in N and high in P--which is what flowering plants like.  Not sure where you got the idea that flowering plants do not like a lot of P, they do.  Bloom nutes have low levels of N and high levels of P with K somewhere between.  

While organic additives may last a while, I find that I always need to supplement my organic soils with teas or organic nutes to make it through flowering.  I have never made it all the way through with healthy looking plants without.


----------



## mal2 (Apr 2, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> You will be just fine.  Blood meal, which is high in nitrogen breaks down quite quickly, a couple of months.  So, by the time you get to flowering, the blood meal in the soil should be almost depleted.  Bone meal breaks down a lot slower, is lower in N and high in P--which is what flowering plants like.  Not sure where you got the idea that flowering plants do not like a lot of P, they do.  Bloom nutes have low levels of N and high levels of P with K somewhere between.
> 
> While organic additives may last a while, I find that I always need to supplement my organic soils with teas or organic nutes to make it through flowering.  I have never made it all the way through with healthy looking plants without.




okay thanks ! i think i got this! :farm:






Rosebud said:


> You got a girl...yay!  Don't be concerned with the blood and bone meal, it will be fine. Really.



i know , i was pretty worried it would be a male!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 2, 2015)

Was this grown from bagseed?


----------



## mal2 (Apr 5, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Was this grown from bagseed?



i don't know... i think so. someone just gave me it. why?


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 5, 2015)

Because if it's Bagseed it has a good chance of Growing balls. Not always though,,i have grown a few out that didnt. I wouldnt grow Bagseed on purpose anymore cause i woukd rather have good Beens,,but most of us have grown out some Bagseed.


----------



## mal2 (Apr 5, 2015)

WeedHopper said:


> Because if it's Bagseed it has a good chance of Growing balls. Not always though,,i have grown a few out that didnt. I wouldnt grow Bagseed on purpose anymore cause i woukd rather have good Beens,,but most of us have grown out some Bagseed.



i see.

i think it ended up female because of how long i vegged it


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 5, 2015)

Plants do not end up female because of how long they are vegged.

First, you generally have absolutely no idea where the pollen came from--it could be roadside ditch weed or more likely they are from hermy stock.  Seeds that you get from a good bag that should be sensi are usually the result of the plant selfing--creating seeds without the help of a male plant.  These seeds in turn carry the propensity to produce seeds themselves--an undesirable thing.  Seeds created by a plant selfing are always female because there are no xy chromosomes involved in the deal.  While it may sound good to have female plants, it is not if they sprout nanners and pollinate an entire crop....as they are apt to do.  Unfortunately, nanners can hide deep inside buds and not even be visible.  Or they can pop and open before you even realize that you have a plant with nanners.  Or there can be so many of them that you cannot pick them all.  Bud that is seeded can be 75% seed weight.  In addition, plants that have given over their energy to seed production usually do not have as potent bud as plants that do not...and nobody likes seedy bud.

I never ever grow bagseed.  While it is possible to find a gem, the chances of it hermying and ruining an entire crop- is just too great in my mind to take the chance.  This is a 4 month or so process.  To me it is worth spending $5-10 bucks/seed on quality genetics.


----------



## mal2 (Apr 20, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Plants do not end up female because of how long they are vegged.
> 
> First, you generally have absolutely no idea where the pollen came from--it could be roadside ditch weed or more likely they are from hermy stock.  Seeds that you get from a good bag that should be sensi are usually the result of the plant selfing--creating seeds without the help of a male plant.  These seeds in turn carry the propensity to produce seeds themselves--an undesirable thing.  Seeds created by a plant selfing are always female because there are no xy chromosomes involved in the deal.  While it may sound good to have female plants, it is not if they sprout nanners and pollinate an entire crop....as they are apt to do.  Unfortunately, nanners can hide deep inside buds and not even be visible.  Or they can pop and open before you even realize that you have a plant with nanners.  Or there can be so many of them that you cannot pick them all.  Bud that is seeded can be 75% seed weight.  In addition, plants that have given over their energy to seed production usually do not have as potent bud as plants that do not...and nobody likes seedy bud.
> 
> I never ever grow bagseed.  While it is possible to find a gem, the chances of it hermying and ruining an entire crop- is just too great in my mind to take the chance.  This is a 4 month or so process.  To me it is worth spending $5-10 bucks/seed on quality genetics.



yeah i would rather the same , but when i first started the grow i was't serious at all i was just giving it plain water in fox farm soil with sun light. i was just given a seed just to have a fun project. 

ontop of that seeds are pretty expensive where i live, around 20-30bucks per seed i thin. it didnt seem worth attempting my first grow with it.. especially because it could end up male, but later along the line i started looking into buying some better seeds and i still plan on doing so. but first im planning on clonning my plant.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 21, 2015)

You will have to keep your eye on this plant the entire grow, watching out for it growing male flowers.  This can happen during any stage of flowering. If this happens, the plant will start producing (worthless) seeds.  Up to 75% of your bud weight can be in seeds and the bud is simply not as potent as the energy of the plant has been producing seeds.  If it hermies you will have to destroy the clones as they will also hermy.  

When you think about it, even $20 a seed is not that expensive when you consider what you can end up with.  But, most of us order seeds online for far better prices.  I recently ordered 5 Exodus Cheese seeds for $25.  http://www.seedsman.com/en/exodus-cheese-feminised-seeds.

This is about a 4 month process.  It is just a shame to get 3-1/2 months in and have your plant hermy.  Or have inferior bud--the plant the seed came from could have also been pollinated with some stray ditch weed.  There is a distinct advantage to knowing what you are growing and/or being able to pick out the characteristics you want in a strain.  I close the Exodus Cheese for its ability to help with insomnia and pain and also the earth woodsy taste.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 21, 2015)

A 20 dollar seed if grown properly can turn into hundreds of dollars worth of your own dank.


----------

